# We Need a Spam Swatter



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

They've been showing up almost every night lately. More in recent days than I remember.

Mods slap 'em down by daylight, but that still gives them a few hours to rook new victims.  Hopefully most people here are smart enough not to fall for them, but there's always a few who might get snookered.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> They've been showing up almost every night lately. More in recent days than I remember.
> 
> Mods slap 'em down by daylight, but that still gives them a few hours to rook new victims. Hopefully most people here are smart enough not to fall for them, but there's always a few who might get snookered.


Examples? Links?


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> Examples? Links?


They're already deleted so a link would do no good.

I assume he's referring to those electronics threads that get started all the time listing 100 different types of cell phones and gadgets at "unheard of prices" if you click the link... that inevitably leads to a virus, trojan or credit card thief.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

works most of the time. That will bring it to our attention.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In fact my fellow moderators have been doing a great job of getting rid of that spam pretty quickly, and they deserve credit.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> In fact my fellow moderators have been doing a great job of getting rid of that spam pretty quickly, and they deserve credit.


I must agree - you guys do a great job on this. It's very rare that I see spam on this site.


----------

